# Okay... she's not a golden... but she's cute!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she looks like a sweet heart, good luck with her!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job. I'm sure Camden and Parker will be the perfect ones to help this guy along the road to his forever home. I hope you will have your camera ready for some pictures of the three of them. Good luck on your first foster.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, she really looks sweet!! Good luck!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, she is a sweetheart, looking forward to more pictures








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie. I think that Camden and Parker will help her all they can. She does look somewhat like Santas little helper.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> I've made the spare room into a doggie room, with a crate for her and Camden's crate so they can be in jail together during the day, while Parker gets to be a free bird on the couch.
> 
> I'm excited but yet a bit nervous as I know she's going to be quite scared of us. Any words of wisdom?


When you bring a new dog in that is not too socialized this is what we do:

1st- When we meet them, we totally ignore them, like Ceaser says, No Touch, No Talk, No Eye Contact. let her smell you over, let her come to you, let her get to know you so to speak.

2nd-Then once she excepts you, greet her in a normal calm voice, no baby talk, pet her in a good calming way. 
Once she feels comfortable with you and is good to let you walk her around on a leash, go for a walk with her to let her know you are going to take care of her..

3rd-Once you have established a good re-pour with her take her in and out of the car, see how she is with this, if good, load her up and off you go home.

4th-The introduction at home is this, have someone else bring your dogs out on leashs and you all go for a walk, you go in front of them for a few blocks and then have them meet up, walk side by side with all dogs, let them greet each other in the yard ONCE you get back home, then all go into the house together, this will help with them all knowing that the house is all of thier's...

As for the crates and the 2 dogs being together while the other is not, I would suggest you let her see this so she does not get jealous and try to escape the crate. Some dogs feel that if 1 dog is out and free they should be too, so test her over the weekend and see how it goes...

I hope this helps and it all goes wonderfully for you!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no advice for you, just wanted to say what a wonderful thing you are doing. :appl:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

No advice here either, but I want to wish you luck and can't wait to hear how it goes with Miss Deer. She is adorable!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Caution - I think your link is infected... I got spyware warnings.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

From the petfinder link?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I just opened the link and didn't get a warning. Hmmm.....

Miss Deer is sure a cutie-patootie!! Good luck with your first foster adventure!! I always have mine meet my pups outside on our big fenced in deck. I leave the leash on the foster in case I need to grab it, but I don't have mine leashed at all. I think dogs meet better when off-leash. As our transport drops off EARLY Sat morning (6:00 am!! Ugh!!) hubby is always there to help. I have him send out one dog and after the foster is comfortable with that one, I have him send out the second, so that now all three are outside. 

I stay out with all of them for about 10 minutes or so and then let the foster in to explore. Again I let the leash drag and follow him/her around to see what they find interesting to pick up, or sniff, or try to pee on, or whatever. Often they have found a bone I've left out. I take it away and put it up so we don't have issues. 

I make sure to feed them away from the other two dogs (but they eat in treat balls, so the foster is the only one eating in a bowl anyway) but they all share the water. 

Please keep us updated on how it goes!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The women that teaches the boys classes gave me some good tips too, and told me I can e-mail here this weekend if I have any problems which is helpful. 
One more day!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Good news! We delivered Miss Deer to her new home in Baltimore, Maryland yesterday! Her name is now Lucy.

Cross your fingers that it's FOREVER!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's to a job well done! I hope it all works out.


----------

